# British Steel Works



## worldoftheshadows (Mar 25, 2007)

Thought i'd post up some pictures from a site myself & RM visited a while back, Mainly in use this site is still producing and rolling steel, Theres two in use coking batterys as well as a disused one, Will post more pictures when i get time.






Coke Handling Facilities





Cokeworks





Charge Bunker for Old Cokeworks





On top of the Charge Bunker





Old Signage inside the Coking Battery





Beam Rolling Mill - there was a cat walking around on walkway to my left!





Old Rail loading Bay for the Beam Mill, - They seemed to be storing Iron Ore in there & lorries kept driving in & out.

--------------------------------------------------------

The dvd with the rest of my photos is missing in action so untill it turns up heres a couple more off my harddrive.





Roof of the beam rolling mill





Electric Arc Furnace building? - cant remember!

Question for RM: - Is this the steelworks that had "******* Steel" painted on the side of the building near the rolling mill? - or is that the one where i bought my steel toecaps?


--------------------------------------------------------

Right - found the dvd (it turned out to be a hardrive)(which coincidentally was under a pile of dirty socks)

Its pretty obvious from these photos where/what the site is, Can i please ask you all not to post the location or companys name in text on the thread - Thanks  

Theres more to this trip than meets the eye - Just getting in & taking photos will result in getting fucked! Security know what theyre doing.

Some of these were shot in a covert stylee (fairly hard when my sigma 20-40 EX is almost as big as a dinner plate) and none were taken with a tripod so theyre not all perfect.





Looking Out over one of the in use Coking Batterys from the disused Coal Silo





Byproduct recovery plant for the cokeworks





Coal Unloading Dock





Cokeworks on far left, Sinter plant? in center & Blast Furnace on right - which is where were going next - hope your legs arent tired!





Blast Furnace





Blast Furnace (yellow thing on the ground center is a locomotive)





Gas tank blast furnace building





Gas Holder Cokeworks





Coke/Coal Stocking Ground





And now we'll head back to the Beam Mill - heres the Offices & Canteen





Think this is the right building  





Wait for a locomotive to get out the way then step inside the door..





On the way up to the roof - Beam Mill





And a final shot of some bit of rusty pipe on the roof (security had been standing below the mesh catwalk i was on for the last 4 minutes so i took a photo of the closest thing to hand!)

Thats all i've had time to resize & edit - might possibly put more up next week but knowing what i'm like with getting round to doing things i wouldnt hold your breath!
​


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow the site looks massive, nice pictures. was there lots to find? what was security like?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi WOTS,
Superb pics as always.



worldoftheshadows;11450; said:


> Mainly in use this site is still producing and rolling steel, Theres two in use coking batterys as well as a disused one,
> - They seemed to be storing Iron Ore in there & lorries kept driving in & out.



It's nice to see that some of the industry is still happening, and even nicer to be able to see inside it. Amazingly huge place! 
British Steel reminds me of some graffiti I once saw in the Art College I went to. We used British Steel rulers, and some joker had scribed 'British Steel Rule, OK?' 
(Sorry, just repeated what I'd posted beneath one of your pics.)

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Reaperman (Mar 25, 2007)

King Al;11451; said:


> Wow the site looks massive, nice pictures. was there lots to find? what was security like?



For the record I have to stress to anyone and everyone DO NOT TRY this. 

Its an active site, Vastly more dangerous than a derelict one. The whole endeavour was hard work but one of the most worthwile explores I have ever done. You would not want to get caught here as the consequenses would doubltess not be pleasent.


While on site we had several close calls. at one point we got ourselves shut in by site security and locked in and had to find a different point of exit.

We are deliberately not saying the name in this thread to prevent the likes of google etc picking up on this post. As we dont want this explore to attract the attention of the powers that be. That said we wanted to share the pictures as there really are very few photos of this sort of thing out there.

Hopefully dave will add some more photos as all the pictures were taken on his camera apart from some video clips I've got.

RM


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2007)

Fair enough, makes sense, I look forward to more pic’s


----------



## Cobweb (Mar 25, 2007)

What an Explore, looks amazing. Nice one Guys thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Pagan (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome infiltration skills, where abouts in the country is this?


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2007)

Reaperman;11453; said:


> While on site we had several close calls. at one point we got ourselves shut in by site security and locked in and had to find a different point of exit.RM



Were you there during the working hours of the place? Does security patrol during the day? 

Just interested, ether way that’s one of the craziest explores I’ve ever heard of, an active site with active machinery with active security 

Now that’s dedication.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Mar 25, 2007)

Like most steelworks it runs 24/7,
Theres a specialist in house security division whos job is to man the gatehouses check cctv and perform patrols - as with all the steelworks owned by this company its pretty well guarded (the gatehouses even have numberplate recognition systems )
I'd have to second what RM says about going here - Please dont try it the consequences of getting caught wouldnt be at all pleasent!.

There was a incident whilst we were on site when several of the security check points locked there barriers and started doing in depth paperwork checks on everything trying to get past. we had to find an alternative route to a differant part of the site before we could exit.

As RM says could we try to keep the name of the place & the company that owns it out of the thread, Thanks,

Dave


----------



## King Al (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, I don't plan on going there or any were else like it any time soon but i take my hat off to you


----------



## smileysal (Mar 26, 2007)

This looks amazing, always wanted to see inside a steel works. there used to be loads in ebbw vale, and also sheffield, but now theres hardly anything. (but the chorus works is still there, but much smaller than it used to be  )

Thanks for sharing the pics, they're great. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Mar 28, 2007)

worldoftheshadows;11552; said:


> Question for RM: - Is this the steelworks that had "******* Steel" painted on the side of the building near the rolling mill? - or is that the one where i bought my steel toecaps?
> [/CENTER]



My Gut instinct says its from the one where you bought your steel toecaps (as thats where the others are from, Offhand though I'm not sure.

PS You'd better not have lost the DVD with the RAWS on as I dont have a copy of that shot of me in the DL Bunker.


----------



## King Al (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope you find it I would like to see more. Could you gives us a clue of what is to come i hope ya find it


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow! Those photos are cool, that place is well cool & you guys are brilliant for such a feat. Thankyou very much for that.    
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## staffordshireranger (Apr 9, 2007)

STOKE ON TRENT has not long lost it`s huge SHELTON BAR steelworks i have some good pictures from it`s hey day..and demise if anyone wants me to pop them up...it`s heartbreaking really to think of the men that worked and lost lives on the site  anyway ill pop them up if you want..! ta steve


----------



## King Al (Apr 9, 2007)

staffordshireranger;11896; said:


> STOKE ON TRENT has not long lost it`s huge SHELTON BAR steelworks i have some good pictures from it`s hey day..and demise if anyone wants me to pop them up...it`s heartbreaking really to thing of the men that worked and lost lives on the site  anyway ill pop them up if you want..! ta steve




Well i wouldn't mind a look through please


----------



## Pagan (Apr 9, 2007)

Absolutely stunning pics, what an amazing place!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 9, 2007)

King Al;11899; said:


> Well i wouldn't mind a look through please




Yeah, I second that -please pretty please! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 9, 2007)

Pagan;11903; said:


> Absolutely stunning pics, what an amazing place!




Totally agree with ya Pagan, and to see some pics of a place that's still open too. Makes me a bit misty eyed to see a chimney still smoking!! 

Lb 

P.s. -liking your latest round of pics Pagan.


----------



## dave (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent pics ive been wandering around those steel works for many years and your right security is very tight in certain places other places not so however im always very very cautious they can pop up anywhere i have been caught twice but managed to bluff my way out i have many pics and plenty of info on the place via my email.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 20, 2007)

dave;12224; said:


> Excellent pics ive been wandering around those steel works for many years and your right security is very tight in certain places other places not so however im always very very cautious they can pop up anywhere i have been caught twice but managed to bluff my way out i have many pics and plenty of info on the place via my email.



Hi Dave,

Yes, I've been rumbled on a few trips, and I often wonder if Security are hiding someplace, ready to jump out at ya! 
Would you mind sharing some of these pictures -you can't beat a bit of Industrial! 

Thanks,

Lb


----------



## Reaperman (May 8, 2007)

A few more,

The exposed wires above my head were live and provided power for locomitives to carry the wagon with the hot coke.







Tracks next to the old silo.






Base of the old Silo.






Unforunately they are the only photos I have from here apart from what I shot on daves camera. Still a very cool place though.


----------



## indy (May 8, 2007)

nice pics mate...those first 3 are you using a grad on the camera for the sky's, you got a really nice deep blue from those sky's, and later is there a warm filter on the camera for that hazy orange glow, soz getting boring and techy,? Just like photography.Indy


----------



## Reaperman (May 8, 2007)

indy;12757; said:


> nice pics mate...those first 3 are you using a grad on the camera for the sky's, you got a really nice deep blue from those sky's, and later is there a warm filter on the camera for that hazy orange glow, soz getting boring and techy,? Just like photography.Indy



No not to techy,

I havent used any filters on these bar a standard UV filter (which is just used to protect the lens.) They all film photos which have had a bit of work done in photoshop mostly just routine stuff with the levels etc.

The orange glow in the last photo is from the orange of the sodium lights which light that area, Photographically I think they are average images. But I thought I'd share them as they add something to a location that not many people are likely to see.


----------



## King Al (May 9, 2007)

I don’t know bugger all about photography, all I know is: nice pic’s guys


----------



## wolfism (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry to drag this thread back from the past ... but huge props to you for exploring here. 

Northern Exposure and I had a crack a while back, but even getting through the boundary now is "shocking" ...


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Feb 6, 2009)

So it _is_ a shocking new addition! 
We saw in this new year from the top of the DL bunker and had a argument over whether it had been there on our previous visits!. I thought it had always been there! 

Dave


----------



## wolfism (Feb 6, 2009)

It was being erected early last year AFAIK, but by the time we got around to visiting, it had become "live". Gutted isn't the word, but I guess it's another lesson in taking your opportunities while you can.


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 6, 2009)

wolfism said:


> It was being erected early last year AFAIK, but by the time we got around to visiting, it had become "live". Gutted isn't the word, but I guess it's another lesson in taking your opportunities while you can.



aye its all about weighing the risk against what you get out of it but impressive industrial pics


----------



## TK421 (Feb 6, 2009)

Excellent report guys. Last year I took a day out on my birthday and took the train that goes past here. It is an astonishing journey, with a really different landscape that made me just want to travel backwards and forwards taking it all in. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dave (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant report and nice to see it again, this is an old stomping ground of mine have been to the top of the DL tower three times though its much harder now as i think there's an electric fence stopping you. Other parts of the steel works have been demolished recently i must have a look through some of my pics and post them up.


----------



## Northern Exposure (Feb 8, 2009)

dave said:


> Brilliant report and nice to see it again, this is an old stomping ground of mine have been to the top of the DL tower three times though its much harder now as i think there's an electric fence stopping you. Other parts of the steel works have been demolished recently i must have a look through some of my pics and post them up.



Please do Dave, would be great to see them.


----------



## dave (Feb 9, 2009)

will do northern i'll see what i can do.


----------



## james.s (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got to say, this is one of the most awe-inspring things I have ever seen. Well done for getting in and taking these! They are great photos and a good write up too.


----------

